# HGH your experiences? Low dose for fat loss?



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just wondering what the lowest dose you guys have taken consistently with regards to noticing fat loss?

Have look on Pscarb's thread and it is saying he experienced fat loss 4iu ed mon-fri with AM injections

anyone else had good results?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

I used ghrp 6 for 3 mths then put 4iu Hgh ed except Sunday for nearly 3 mths then I have gone back on Ghrp6 along with CJC, things seem to going really well. I will keep this going for a few mths by that time I should of saved enough for some more Hgh and will repeat the process Again.

Joe


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I find HGH and GHRP products help keep you leaner, but won't lose you fat in a quantifiable 'visual' amount. I'm certainly leaner on this bulk than i've EVER been before and I could have been tighter with my diet.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I find HGH and GHRP products help keep you leaner, but won't lose you fat in a quantifiable 'visual' amount. I'm certainly leaner on this bulk than i've EVER been before and I could have been tighter with my diet.


What levels are you running at papa?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

100mcg of each, 3x a day and 2iu of HGH post workout.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Is that immediately post workout?

I don't know why I'm researching it at the moment I'm only 25 won't be getting full benefits yet anyway just love learning new things


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I find HGH and GHRP products help keep you leaner, but won't lose you fat in a quantifiable 'visual' amount. I'm certainly leaner on this bulk than i've EVER been before and I could have been tighter with my diet.


absolutely... the actual fat loss, even after a year is not quantifiable. My parents in their 60s on 2iu/day are not any leaner..

i'm getting leaner with a tight diet... and DNP... i take HGH because i feel better on it, and I think it makes insulin work better.. on its own.. nothing noticeable.. i started at 4iu of 3 months then moved to 6, now 10 for the past 3months.. no diff...


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

2iu of Orginal Norditropin works great;-)


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Been on 2iu of humatrope, every day for the last 7 months. Just added GHRP6 and CJC this month. Not seen enough noticable fat loss to justify the cost of running this. I am actually considering dropping the humatrope for a generic soon to save some money.

Truthfully, I have had better results with a tight diet and cardio.

On the flip side, I have stayed injury free and sleep like a log with the above combo so it's not all shyte. Also, knees are much better when coming down stairs after a few hard training sessions. Have had to come down sideways many times in the past, but don't seem to do this while on GH.


----------

